# New Tarpon Record in Texas



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I want to start a new tarpon record in Texas... (at least for this board - bragging rights only!!)

Here it is. The record for the smallest tarpon caught on conventional tackle (sorry Scott G - we'll have a seperate fly division too). You must tape it and photo it and release it alive. Fish has to be caught in the state of Texas. The photo has to be posted showing the length measurement on this web page.... and you have to tell where you caught it. 

Competition ends Nov. 1, 2006 and maybe by then we'll figure out if there is a prize awarded or not.....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

oh yea, it has to be a wild tarpon...


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

brazos river...mid-80's


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Cool


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

that could be a winner


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Just wanted to move this post back to the top for anyone who missed it...Water is warming up...I'm definately ready to start chasing them silver fish....


----------



## sharkchief (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok i got 4 last year the larges one about 6 feet off BOB HALL pier let's how it goes this year.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Let's see some small ones....


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

You are gettin DOWN there


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Jake Reaves said:


> Let's see some small ones....


Here's some little guys.


----------



## Delmar (Jun 19, 2006)

*Stop the presses!*

I can't claim this as a TX tarpon, so how about an International Division?

Venezuela 1992


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

*Question*

Are we supposed to bring in the boat to measure it or not?  j/k


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I think you did that with photoshop anyway... ha ha ha... never seen a tarpon that small that wasn't in a study tank or something... cool. That's gotta win something.

Question: did he jump?


----------



## Lovett (Sep 20, 2005)

*Port Mansfield Harbor Tarpon*

Gar Lovett & Eric Skillern caught this nice fish while sight casting off the Mansfield Club Pier. The fish hit a small jig the boys were using to catch Mangrove Snapper. The Tarpon pod cut through the pilings and hammered the jig. The pod stayed around the harbor all summer providing outstanding angling and entertainment.


----------



## Delmar (Jun 19, 2006)

Scott - that little due was caught at Rio Chico (aptly named) we didn't catch one all day longer than about 20 inches. It's an increible nursery for baby tarpon. 

That one was by far the smallest (honestly, no Photoshop). He tried to jump, but the fly popper weighed more than he did.


----------

